# Valentines teaser thread



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

We have .... In pink and red
We have some really special .....
We also have a ....... Made my puppia in pink
And two ...... Cards
Hehe


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ohhhh teasers! lol that was confusin sammpy~
aw adrienne i never saw that before in my life LOL...thru all my googlin..never ever LOL~


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

It was ment to be confusing lol. Hehe I can't wait to send it all


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> ohhhh teasers! lol that was confusin sammpy~
> aw adrienne i never saw that before in my life LOL...thru all my googlin..never ever LOL~


really??

I love it i have one for Lola We take everywhere its so handy!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

We bought toys by the ton cause our furry little chi friend likes to play & have fun


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

pink and red are there fave colours


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter wants his valentine to be healthy
so we got her sumthin that is yummy smelly :0)


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

We have a pile of toys.  Tommorrow hopefully shopping for yummy treats.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

I must sound very ahem not bright, but I am still quite confused would anyone mind explaining to little ol' me? x}


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I made this thread but no one posted teasers, ah well. I'll comment here then. 

Our partner will be getting...

Something in their fave colour with a sparkle..
Something that squeaks..
Something heart shaped..

And that's all you're getting out of us for now


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

carrithedeku said:


> I must sound very ahem not bright, but I am still quite confused would anyone mind explaining to little ol' me? x}


Explaining what? What this is? 

Well it's the valentines secret exchange. Everyone who wants to, signs up and then are later given the name of one chi from the forum to buy gifts for. 
You're either given a choice of price categories, or as in this case, we were told $20. All members then buys gifts and sends them to their partner, who doesn't know who is buying for them until they get their parcel. 

It's fun buying for other Chis, and trying to guess who has got you


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Our recipients should be nice & warm with their gifts!ccasion1:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I got some cute pressies
For you don't know who....

Some thing that's red,
Something that's pink
Can you guess for who?
What do you think?

Treats shaped like hearts
Toys that rattle and roll
I know who they are for
But won't tell a soul!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

minigrace that was a cute poem 

ooohhhh wonder who has shelly!
im brainstormin a new dreamchii product lately so if i can perfect it in time my valentine mite be the lucky one to have the first :lol:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

We have some things in orange, pink, green and blue.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Strawberry's


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I drew over the name of the chi this is being sent to. 










It will leave here tomorrow by next day delivery, so our partner should receive their gifts on Friday


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i have sent my gifts out and should be with their recipiants monday 13th 

ive recieved mine so i will get some pics posted x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

*Amberleah has not received her gift yet.*

Amberleah has not received her gift yet. Also wondering if Amberleah secret friend received hers from Amberleah yet. I have not heard.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm nuthin here either :albino:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Faith & Calleigh have received their gifts but Timmy hasn't received his yet. So we are still waiting......


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

We have received one gift but can' t tell who it's for without opening, although I know who it's from! I thought I would wait a little longer to see if the second one comes in before we open. Both the ones I mailed out should be there by now.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see what everyone got!!! post pics as soon as possible


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kahlua still hasn't received her Valentines gift either... hmmm? We're patient though, I've been a little late for the deadline before too. And the postal service is so unpredictable these days.
But I know that mine was received on time this time though. =D


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My postal lady tend to give everyone pkg to wrong person so just wondering. We have one neighbor I don't trust.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Aw guys that's really bad. Sorry to hear that. The person we brought for still hasn't posted any pics but she recived it . 
Hope you get your exchange x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We are still waiting on Timmys' to come before I let the girls get into theirs. We received the girls' last week. Also, all my recipients should have received theirs now too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*scratches head* still nada *yawwwwwn*


----------

